# Question about the difference in FIP and Compression fittings...



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I generally work more in the remodel, renovation area, however I have the occasional need to delve into the smelly realm of plumbing.. Drives me nuts sometimes- I don't know how you guys do it :thumbsup:

But I digress. As I said, I occasionally have the odd job to do of sink repairs etc, just minor stuff and I do it so infrequently that I always forget and have never been able to find or hear a proper explanation of the following: What are the main differences of FIP and Compression fittings (as they would relate to hose supply lines to sinks between the angle stops and the faucets? I know the general physics of how the fittings go together for the most part, but always get confused when it comes to purchasing hoses since they make FIP/FIP supply hoses and FIP/Compression supply hoses. From installing various compression angle stops over the years, I understand the compression factor on that connection, however it is different in the case of the hoses. 

I'm just curious since when I installed a bathroom faucet yesterday with new angle stops, it was recommended I use a FIP/FIP hose instead of FIP/Compression. I think the part that screws me up is nearly every- if not _every_ garden hose I have ever used has been a compression (correct me if I'm wrong) and from what I could tell yesterday when I tried to remember and figure this out, there seems to be nearly no visual difference on the male end of the pipe I would be connecting to, other then the actual length of the threading.

Any clarification in this area so that I'd be able to easily identify the differences for future reference would be really great. Definitely appreciate the job you guys do- I totally prefer electrical work due to an over sensitive nose :blink:

(Also, I DID attempt a search, however it yielded a lot of topics, as did google, which were nothing that my brain had the willpower to sort through at this point of day on my day off)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Pipe threads are tapered, compression threads are not.


----------

